# planting for hives



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

I live in northeastern Arizona, at 5400 feet. We are zone 6 "high plains" but only 12-14 inches of rain per year.

I get bees here for water each summer, I don't know where they come from, and some tried to start a hive in the front of our 5th wheel last fall, but I know they haven't overwintered...no sign of them now.

I have ordered 2 packages of bees, to arrive in late June. They will go into top bar hives.
I would like to get started on planting some crops that the bees would use, like clover, buckwheat, etc.

I just don't know how big an area I will need to feed 2 hives well. I need to know ahead of time because anything I plant will HAVE to be irrigated. Plant too little, hives die. Plant too much, expensive to irrigate more than needed...

Is there any "rule of thumb" per hive?

Thanks!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Bees will visit what bees will visit, it's hard to really plan for them.
Keep in mind that Bees 'can' travel up to 5 miles for whatever they are into at the moment, they also visit different plants at different times of the day.

One plant that we have discovered they REALLY like, and it's easy to care for, is BORAGE.
We accidently allowed Borage to take over a garden and boy do they ever love it. A good thing about Borage is that it's hardy and can handle light freezes...and doesn't seem to require a lot of water.


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

But the point is, not much grows around here (rainfall 12-14 inches), within 25 miles, let alone 5.

Also what I plant should have a dual use, such as feed for goats or rabbits, horses, people, etc

I don't want the bees to starve...but can't afford (waterwise) to overplant.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Borage leaves and flowers are edible.

I'd do a search for drought hardy flowering plants.

Your Bees will need POLLEN as well as NECTAR plants.
A local commercial beekeeper told me that in the Salt Lake City area of Utah the honey is mainly CLOVER.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Forgot to add that one colony would require about 2 acres of plant, but even then they may still decide to look elsewhere. A Lavender farmer here in the Willamette Valley had a Beekeeper bring his bees to her place and the bees chose to work her neighbors land. (No Lavender honey for her).
Oregon's desert sports quite a few flowering plants, Sage, Rabbit Brush, Wild Flowers, Manzanita, Wild Currant.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

I do not live where you live so I know nothing of your region.

If there is nothing (which I doubt) then you need to not have bees.

You need to place there bees where they have forage.

Unless you plan on planting subsequent forage crops that bloom from February to Late September over several hundred acres or more.

I would reconsider everything at this point, because the bees are going to cost you lots of money if you keep following the path you seem set on.

There is a reason why they truck bees in for almonds. Its a desert to them with the exception of three to four weeks out of 52. Sounds like you ahve the same problems. If you are worried about irrigation and are unable to plant about a 2 mile square area then I would keep your bees away from the home on good ground that will provide for the bees.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Join a club and talk to the locals who know more than we do about your area.

 Al


----------



## John Carter (Oct 6, 2004)

just an observation from Oklahoma.
The wife planted some purslane plants last summer and the bees were all over them like duck s on a bug.
I let the pruslane seed and it is coming up in good quantities now.
No flowers yet, but hopefully it will do as well as last year for the bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with planting for bees. But keep in mind they forage the 8000 acres around you extensively and the 64,000 acres around you somewhat in a dearth. So what you plant is unlikely to make any impact on a honey crop. However you can plant to fill some of the gaps. Early late and drought are when the bees are in need. So if you plant things that bloom in those times you'll fill some of the gaps. Stuff the blooms in the middle is fine too, but I'd focus on those gaps.

Deel Lusby has about 600 hives (used to have a thousand when she had her husband to help) out on the Arizona desert. Most are up high. They do quite well. Water becomes an important issue. Her father-in-law said his dad discovered if there wasn't a water tank within 1/4 mile or less of the bees they didn't make any honey. The throw blocks of wood in the tanks for the bees to land on.


----------

